# How to patch a drywall such that it can hold some weight



## annu (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,

The towel stand (rod) in our bathroom has come out at the right hand side. It was screwed into the drywall and when it got pulled out, it made a 2 inch hole in the wall. 

I was able to find the DIY fix for the dry wall using a aluminum or a dry wall mesh. However using a simple putty/mud over some mesh will not hold the weight for the towel stand and the towel itself. 

Hopefully I will not have to replace a muck larger board area.

Any pointers? 

Thanks,
Annu


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

your going to have to install some sort of a backer for the towel bar holder to screw into. You will have to open the wall some, Slide a piece of 1x2 down into the hole so it spans out across the back of the sheetrock. put a drywall screw at the top and bottom of the hole. cut your patch and install it. tape and spackle then install the towel bar bracket to the 1x2. it just need to be about 8-10" long. hope this could help. BOB


----------



## chad4290 (Nov 28, 2008)

i too would also just put a backer in since you have to paint mud anyways.do like bullet bob says since it is not supporting cabinets or anything really have that is perfect. i have never seen any anchor that is as solid as blocking.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Open the steetrock from stud to stud. Install a 2x4 or a 2x6 support block between the two studs and sheetrock the repair.
There are no magic solutions.
Ron


----------



## annu (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the helpful information. 
I have not done any work with drywall (sheetrock) but will give this a try.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

IF I dont want to open the wall any bigger,,,I use a piece of 'plywood',,as big as I can,,, slipped inside while holding on to screws or a wire,string attached,,,liquid nailed and 'screwed' fast to the drywall. THAT gives you alot of backing and holding power


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I own a small apartment block and continually had tenants pulling towel rods off walls.

Contact the manufacturer of the towel rod and ask if they make a longer rod that you can cut to match your wall stud spacing.

I know that Taymor makes their standard chrome plated 3/4 inch square rod in lengths up to 36 inches. You can cut it down to 32 inches and have each rod hanger screwed to a stud.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Generally, towel racks are only designed to hold towels. That is not alot of weight. If they are getting pulled off the wall, then they are being abused. 

If they are being abused, then they need to be installed into wall studs, or plywood, or 2x wood backing. In order to do that, you have to open up the wall.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

To repair it as original, the wall would need to be opened and backing installed as previously stated.

As an option.. A previous owner of my home had taken a 1x4 and done some decorative cuts on the ends then stained it. Then surface mounted it where the towel rod would go. It was long enough to span several studs and actually allowed two towel rods to be securely mounted to it in a small space. 

In the posters case, this would also probably cover the two inch hole so no drywall wall repair would be needed.


----------

